# Grand-Am Road & Track 250 - Laguna Seca 5/7/2006



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Here are a few photos from yesterday's action at Laguna Seca

      

The rest of the gallery: http://www.coates3.com/modules/gallery/v/bmw/album22/auto_races/20060507_ls/


----------



## ///M3lissa (Jun 23, 2005)

Nice pics :thumbup:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

///M3lissa said:


> Nice pics :thumbup:


Thanks. I need to figure out how to come up with a press pass for Laguna Seca, because that track really sucks for amateur photographers (and spectators in general, unless you're really into fences).


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Cliff3 said:


> Thanks. I need to figure out how to come up with a press pass for Laguna Seca, because that track really sucks for amateur photographers (and spectators in general, unless you're really into fences).


http://www.sportssystems.com/LagunaSeca/ :dunno:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Test_Engineer said:


> http://www.sportssystems.com/LagunaSeca/ :dunno:


Yes, the process is quite transparent.


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice shots Cliff! :thumbup:


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Cliff3 said:


> Yes, the process is quite transparent.


However in most cases they only grant passes to working media. Unless you are working for a known publication (websites dont cut it) you will not likely get a media credential. And forget MotoGP. All media credentials are processed by DORNA not the track.

You may however qualify for a photo pass. But as I recall there is an associated cost.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

LmtdSlip said:


> However in most cases they only grant passes to working media. Unless you are working for a known publication (websites dont cut it) you will not likely get a media credential. And forget MotoGP. All media credentials are processed by DORNA not the track.
> 
> You may however qualify for a photo pass. But as I recall there is an associated cost.


Like I said, the process is quite transparent. I am well aware of the realities behind the process.


----------

